# Pets



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody got any pets? 
I've got a dog, half lab, half...something, named Axl.  
What's anyone else got?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Black Cat named Raven. Raxl hates her, so therefore, she sits behind his head when he sits on our couch.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Old mutt named Micki.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Black labrador retriever named Shadow.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

a kitty called - boo boo kitty ****
a box turtle - Pandora
columbian red tail - cuddles
no dogs at the moment  but plan on getting a yellow lab and once we get a bigger house a great dane .


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I got me an invisible mute monkey. His name is "Hey You."


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

A red nose pittbull named Killian.
A golden retriever named Chelsea.
And a orange and white cat named Missy.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey You! Stop humping that nun!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good God, you scare me. Invisible monkey.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I have
A dog named Shadow
4 cats named Giz, Moe, Carlton and Cartor
and
4 hamsters named Rupert, Blackie (Yuki), Kit and Kat (Once we had one named Norman Bates but he died... There is a reason we called him Norman Bates)


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

2 dogs 1 Amstaff one Stafforshire bull terrier  
2 female rats


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

My familiar is a magnificent Nebelung (it's like a Russian Blue) feline named Romani Silver Knight. He comes from good stock - his parents were show cats in Russia. I just call him Kitty.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Four cats: Oscar, a Black Persian with Pumpkin Orange Eyes, Elvira, A Tortise Shell, Angel (or Stupid, as I call her) Black and White Calico and finally a stray we've sort of adopted, Blackenstein.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

5 cats:mittens, raven, draven, arwen, gollum(my precious).
1 dog:koko puff (half cocker spaniel half weiner dog)
1 racoon:jailbait
1 weirdo named Gwen...lol


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Since I only had one pet, which makes me feel boring. I am going to post the pets that this guy I am seeing has:

2 adult red tail boas - Hermes (male) and Snuggles (female)
2 piranhas.
1 chameleon.
2 cats - Sasha and Samson (only has one eye and can only hear out of one ear)
1 dog - a german shepard named Ava.

There are some other fish and I may be missing some. But yeah.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

1 black and white cat named Emo, she looks like a cow, I got her from the Humane society when she was a 6 weeks old.. she's 3 now, and she's fat and mean.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I got a new puppy 2 days ago. He looks like he's about a month old. I named him Manson after Marilyn Manson and Charles Manson cuz I'm just weird like that!


----------

